# Piano Tunes!



## bellbottom

Everyone of you might be knowing this song- george michael 'club tropicana'






So in this song if one hears attentively then there are heavy deep piano tunes heard and also the right hand side piano scales! So which set of left hand piano scales are used! Cause in casio piano variations tunes doesn't sound exactly! 
Also if you say piano scales are easy then is playing piano a chid's play? So how could one know that he has progressed or in other words bettered his own playing?


----------



## bellbottom

Now again about piano, what if i play this tunes of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Symphony No. 25 in G minor






In this music there is no piano tunes only heavy range of piano scales which correspond with violin scales!
If i play with my style of playing piano in casio, i might find all the tunes copy! So does that mean i am good at piano playing naturally.
If you speculate then i say that i had tried practising the tunes of Mozart. Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K466 - Martha Argerich (1998)





I had played copied easily all the variations the low mid and even deep on my piano casio very precisely as if i already knew music was in my hands! So what does contribute to the fact of who is better learned in piano playing?
So do the veteran musicians and music admirers see the natural talent or experienced perfection?


----------



## bellbottom

Piano much higher note and higher tune formations...!


----------



## Ravndal




----------



## bellbottom

Oh thats my caricature, very funny!


----------



## bellbottom

If i become professed in piano scales, then it would be easy for me to play any tunes music on any song or music, like a 'bemused performances' with fingers automatically co-ordinating to different tones!


----------



## rarevinyllibrary

I wish i had Weissenberg's octaves and left hand


----------



## bellbottom

I would like to have a duel with mr alexis weissenberg on piano music, i mean i would be sitting on the opposite side of him and playing corresponding tunes on another piano of his piano scales!





Studying pianist maurizio pollini's hand movements i feel that he uses the black keys on the piano key scales intermittently. So the music rhythm by right hand fingers gains on black keys scales as well in quick tandem! Earlier i used black keys alone to tune bollywood famous songs tunes just for leisure!


----------



## bellbottom

Piano solfege' notations in musical scales...


----------



## bellbottom

There is a late mr alexis weissenberg musical piano concert which i like the most! The theme is russian and its like a movie theme. 
Rachmaninoff concert no.2....





The piano seems of light version scales and tunes are somewhat airy!
But i feel that the other musicians performance is unbelievable never heard before nor seen anywhere! Its 1960s and perhaps they the musicians dyed their blond hairs silver white to glorify their complexions! Like byzantium had looked in their days!


----------



## bellbottom

Mozart piano themes are certainly difficult to master. But looking at various piano artists styles does make mind going bonkers. Better learn only one scale theme music like herr mozart's.


----------



## bellbottom

I studied for some days mostly all the melody songs of bollywood from year 1992 to 2000, and i find that most had 20 to 35 percent of piano theme. The raga movement is done by harmonium scales and light short notes of piano are played in between to soothe the melody.

Then i again hear Mozart Piano Concerto No 19 F majorK 459




and i deeply fall in love with piano tunes.

This piano concerto is conducted by karl bohn co-ordinating music with piano maestro maurizio pollini. So the concerto conductor has some connection association with piano player, as Herr Mozart too suggests that he was harpsichord player first then a music conductor. So as to say that herr mozart the pianist had far more knowledge of piano scales, then his hands on piano scales movements moved into an airy rhythm such as when he came to conduct concert he must have imparted same hands movements with music constructions in his mind.
what also comes to my mind that in Herr Mozart days of 800 a.d. Byzantine era there might had not been any music sheets made for musicians to play. Herr Mozart never wrote any music sheets prior to operas he just imparted his music to the musicians and they the musicians just read his mind played his scales!


----------



## bellbottom

I had failed badly while playing Mozart Piano concerto K.450. cause i could't give it much time for practise. 
But in olden times when in 800 a.d. byzantine era things would had been so simplistic. So i was imagining how Herr Mozart would have had given his music conductions to his musicians, when there was no sheet music. The perfect example would be then piano concerto k.450 itself. 
Herr Mozart finally called upon his musicians to his house prior to the staging. The scene was a wooden artistic simple christian house with room at ground floor, there was raining outside. And the room was lit with very partial lighting. And the doors and windows were made as if of glass structures. Then there were small time musicians like violinists, violas players, glokenspiel player, harp player, bassoon thrombone players, flute shenanigans players and also two pianos were kept with one pianist. They were mostly white skinned foreigners with byzantine times modest dull colored white shirt, brown half coats, black pants dresses and white knee length socks! Then i looked out of the door and i could see no light neither on the streets far till human eyes could see. For i waited if there were more musicians as in earlier days there had been just four or five of them who came.
So herr mozart then quietly asked the musicians to listen to his theme first and the musicians consented. Then the first string started with herr mozart playing himself on the main piano the starting theme. When the theme was understood by the village musicians, they just started their own understood music bassoon thrombone, violins violas, glockenspiel. Like as if they started the music para with beginning and the mid note, such as herr mozart theme was their beginning higher note. Then the mid music was taken by flute and shenanigans again resulting with herr mozart fuelling more piano scales. Then the pitch music was accompanied by vivid second piano scales. The music must have had seemed of very poor quality back then in 800 a.d. but the gist still is played to perfection.

So here it goes... 



Like saints marchin...


----------



## bellbottom

This song i liked when i was 13 year old i used to come back from school in 1995 and used to hear this song! This song is very addictive. Mostly as i know there are various forms of piano playing in europe, each one expert has a different exponential of its own. Listening again to this hindi song i feel that indian music the modernists not the hindustani classical, neither carnatic nor indian christians has similar theme. But the indian modernist musicians in their hey day have created a different theme of their own!!! Like the piano tunes heavier tones and the plucking sequential music. As if listening to this music from childhood already gave my mind so much knowledge that i didn't required a teacher when i started playing piano casio! And in this hindi song there is so much effort put into in like it has all the music which you would ever ask for. Like saxophone theme, base heavy violin, symphony violin, tamborine, tabla beats, flute, santoor, drums, electronic casio...! So its a special music...






I would like imagining karl bohm and maurizio pollini on piano. And other musicians to play this tune in piano concert. Maurizio pollini would play in lower base level but it would sound soothing. And the musicians would had constricted music movements but the base music then would result in enriched theme! In other words romanticizm!


----------



## bellbottom

The science fundamentals of piano music is very complex. I might had listened to it several times in classic songs even in real. If i listened to it from say 50 meters then the sound waves travel through the air propagation, each and every string is heard making it in a harmony tune. Some lesser known and main waves even come back to the ears. When i myself played the piano, i first played the basic tunes where i found each and every key tune very hard to organise. But then i continued playing i felt that the so called piano sound resonance in the air is again felt coming back waves to the ears like constructing music. I am in disbelief that after playing continuous tunes the piano tones waves music are 'organised in air'!!!


----------



## bellbottom

Piano is tuned by changing its tunes variations like as shown in this example video... 





But that will only change the variations. The scales would remain the same.

I was thinking about playing piano on my favorite song rock me amadeus symphony ... 



But when i played the same tunes on my casio piano twice i was not able to perfectly play the tunes. Like the scales in my imaginations which i think are not the same when playing casio piano scales!!!
What if piano scales could be interchangeable such that the same scales tunes like as if in the imaginations could be put into practise realization? So pianos even in olden times were made different for every musicians playing needs?


----------



## bellbottom

I found a presentation of a grand piano scales. This piano seems very fine tuned and scales seem easily in rhythm. 




The left hand here is seen plucking left hand side black key scales instead of making tones. Whereas the right hand moves a continuous pattern giving a subtle base music, it then presses tunes on the black keys and again resides on the white keys in succession!!!
This now gives deeper music and even coherent melody too!!!

Sa ni dha sa, pa ni dha sa, sa sa ni pa dha ni sa

This gives a fair idea that this must be a concise grand piano with some tunes constrained to form into a single piece. What if the grand pianos in Herr Mozart times were much bigger in size. How would then be the sides at arm reach. With the keys such big what input pressure and finger spacing would be difficult!!!
Lets say the big herr mozart times grand piano right hand side scales were somewhat had same tunes. But the left hand side had hard deeper tunes scales. Like a resonance yeeaaaaooooonnnn effect!!!
Compared modern day pianos are much easier charismatic.
If somehow i was teleported into that old world of herr mozart i would be sitting near a bank river in darkness with a big grand piano. I looked very diminuitive in front of it. And why would i re-copy the tunes of "burn/ hearts without chains" tunes or why would i refer to any music sheet. I would form my own musical scales to sound exact as the music.


----------



## bellbottom

Now suppose this presentation of "burn/ hearts without chains" tunes, if i play on a grand piano with opposite scale variation. Like i input the left hand scales on the right side keys plucking rhythmic tones and input the right hand tunes of black n' white keys co-ordination on the left side keys deeper tones!!! Then i'll get a different harmony altogether! Like as if playing a left handed piano!!!


----------



## bellbottom

A piano music i find in indian pop music hit of 1996...


----------



## bellbottom

A piano cool song ...a ghazal by late jagjit singh...






Nowdays such cool songs are rarely made!!!


----------

